# Login Problem mit method=post



## Railer (23. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Also, die Sache ist die:

In meinem Formular method="post" angegeben und action=pluginname (ein Delphi plugin). Das Login-Inputfeld und Passwort werden jetzt nicht mehr an die URL angehängt, zumindest nicht in der Adresszeile, aber in der Statusleiste vom Internet Explorer sieht man sie trotzdem (Also die URL mit dem Pluginnamen und inputfeldern als parameter). Was soll ich tun? Es muss unbedingt eine HTML-Login-seite sein und kein Login-Fenster von Window oder so.

 Diese Art von Logins wird doch überall benutzt. Wie kann ich das so machen, dass man das Passwort nicht sehen kann?

P.S. Die Usernamen und Passwörter sind in einer Informix-DB gespeichert (nicht einfach ne Datei). Der Delphi-Plugin überprüft die eingaben.


----------



## Tucker (23. Juni 2004)

Method=post gibt doch normalerweise die Eingaben auch nicht als Anhang an die Url weiter, sondern übergibt die Eingaben direkt an die Seite, die du in action definierst. 

Wenn du die Eingaben über die URL weitergeben willst, musst du method=get eingeben. 

Bei der Weitergabe mit post kann man dein Passwort nicht sehen. Außerdem solltest du bei dem Eingabefeld des Passworts als "type " "password" definieren.


Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------

